# Brought our boy home (: staffy x lab pup



## marlaaa

So on Tuesday, I went to pick up our new wee boy. We were originally going for a little white guy but this wee one attached himself so it was meant to be! We were also going to name him Marley but I got my way and he's now named Morrissey 

He was 8 weeks old on Wednesday and he's a staffy x lab cross. His mum is full staffy and his dad is staffy x lab.


----------



## dragon33

lovrly looking lad congrats


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww congratulations!!!! I hope you have years & years of fun together


----------



## dizzylou

OMG he is soooooooooooooo gorgeous :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## thedogsmother

Im reporting this thread to the moderators for exceeding the forums cute allowance , I can be bribed not to though, all it would take is more pics of that adorable puppy because I think Im in love :001_wub:


----------



## oveione

Aww his a little munchkin:thumbup1:


----------



## lotlot

He is sooo cute!!! Absolutely gorgeous pictures!!


----------



## 912142

There should have been a 'cute' alert attached to this!

He is gorgeous - don't let your hubby out with him because he will be pulling the birds.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover

He's a stunner!! I want a cwtch!!


----------



## sarah456

How cute is he . And poses so nicely for the camera.


----------



## new westie owner

Awwww  so cute :thumbup1:


----------



## Clare7435

Beautiful little boy...and great for the camera...get him posing early for picis then he'll get used to it making it a lot easier to make us all go awwwwwwwwwwww:biggrin:


----------



## fuzzymum

Awwww  look at that little puppy tummy, he is gorgeous! xx


----------



## harrys_mum

hes so sweet, bless,
michellex


----------



## cloverfan

AH he is lovely, really cute. Love the second photograph, Congratulations on your new pupster xx


----------



## CKins

Oh my, what a little cutie! I want cuddles...


----------



## Ruffers

He is soooo cute!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Bea

Apart from the fact he is far to cute :biggrin: they are also stunning photos, that last one I would get blown up onto a canvas (tescos are doing them half price atm) that is the cutest puppy pic I have seen in a long time!


----------



## Superash

. Swooooooon!!!!! I want him !!!!!


----------



## Quinn25

Awwww! So cute! People have said they think our Quinn (in my avatar) is staffie x lab ... but we have no idea! x


----------



## portiaa

Wow, what gorgeous photos! :001_wub: 

Do you mind me asking what camera you use?  

He's a lovely looking little boy :001_wub:


----------

